# 2bd2bt Marriott Timber Lodge in South Lake Tahoe - Easter week



## goodjobwm (Mar 19, 2019)

Marriott Timber Lodge in South Lake Tahoe

unit size: 2 bedrooms, 2 baths, full kitchen, etc
check-in: April 19, 2019
check-out: April 26, 2019

$800 / entire week or
$115 per night from April 21 - April 26, minimum 3 nights.


----------



## ohdewer (Mar 19, 2019)

goodjobwm said:


> Marriott Timber Lodge in South Lake Tahoe
> 
> unit size: 2 bedrooms, 2 baths, full kitchen, etc
> check-in: April 19, 2019
> ...



Very interested.  PM me the details on the reservation process please!


----------



## Zib (Mar 21, 2019)

goodjobwm said:


> Marriott Timber Lodge in South Lake Tahoe
> 
> unit size: 2 bedrooms, 2 baths, full kitchen, etc
> check-in: April 19, 2019
> ...


Is this still available?


----------



## davidvel (Mar 21, 2019)

For those interested, Heavenly extended the ski season through April 28th (and May 4-5).


----------



## davidvel (Mar 25, 2019)

davidvel said:


> For those interested, Heavenly extended the ski season through April 28th (and May 4-5).


Update:
Heavenly’s NEW closing day is May 27th. We’re excited to announce three more weekends of spring skiing through Memorial Day: May 10-12, May 17-19, and May 24-27.


----------



## goodjobwm (Mar 26, 2019)

Hi all, 
Yes, this week is still available. 
tons of fresh snow in Tahoe now.


----------



## goodjobwm (Mar 29, 2019)

goodjobwm said:


> Hi all,
> Yes, this week is still available.
> tons of fresh snow in Tahoe now.



still available
LOTS OF SNOW, LOTS OF PLAY


----------



## goodjobwm (Apr 1, 2019)

new price 

$100 per night


----------



## Tango Dancer (Apr 1, 2019)

Still available?  All dates?  Thanks!  neil


----------



## goodjobwm (Apr 2, 2019)

@Tango Dancer, 
Yes, this week is still available.


----------



## goodjobwm (Apr 15, 2019)

goodjobwm said:


> @Tango Dancer,
> Yes, this week is still available.



REDUCED --- $60 per night. 
direct contact: 408-692-4448


----------

